# İç ve Dış Tehditler > ABD Zulmü ve Müslümanlar >  ABD'nin Tüyler Örperten Stratejisi

## bozok

*ABD'nin Tüyler ürperten Stratejisi*

 

*Irak'ta direnişle baş edemeyen ABD, "Irak'ın çocukları" adlı bir sivil ordu kurdu. üyeleri arasında çocuklar da var.*

Amerika Irak'ta 5 yıldır devam eden çatışmalara rağmen *özellikle Sünni bölgelerinde* kontrolü sağlayabilmiş değil. şiddet oranı azalmış olmasına rağmen bazı köyler halen *“kurtarılmış bölge”* olarak tamamen direniş güçlerinin elinde. ABD'nin bu konudaki yeni taktiği ise El Kaide yanlılarına karşı bazı Sünni grupları kendi saflarına çekebilmek. 

Bunun için özellikle direnişin kalesi olarak görülen *Diyala* gibi kentlerde *din adamlarından fetva alan* Amerikalı generaller,* “Irak'ın çocukları”* ve *“Mahalle bekçileri”* adı altında *80 bin kişilik* bir sivil ordu kurmak için harekete geçti. 



Sivil savunma ekiplerini andıran grupların dünyadaki örneklerinden en önemli farklı teröre karşı mücadele edecek olmaları. 

Yüzde 80'i Sünni, yüzde 20'si şiiler'den oluşacak bu orduda 500 kadın yer alıyor. Gerisi ise çeşitli yaş gruplarından erkeklerden oluşuyor. Silah eğitimi verilen Iraklılar yaklaşık 1 ay sürecek olan bu eğitimin ardından sokağa inecek. 

Irak Savunma Bakanlığı bu ekibin 5'te birinin resmi Irak ordusu ya da polis teşkilatında görev almasını istiyor. 






26.06.2008 / İnternetajans

----------

